# Welche Teicherde



## korahund (14. Apr. 2011)

Hallo, Ich möchte die Pflanzkörbe aus meinem Teich nehmen da diese sehr unschön aussehen. Ich habe nun in der Flachwasserzone ( ca 30 cm Wassetiefe ) mit großem Schweizer Flusskies eine Pflanzzone geschaffen sodaß die Pflanzen nicht weg können.
Was ist die ideale Erde ? Kann ich die selber mischen und wo bekomme ich das Material.

Freue mich über jeden guten Rat.

Gruß korahund


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

 

:willkommen im Forum

Zu Deinen Fragen: Du hast die Pflanzen in reinen Flusskies gesetzt? Oder wie meinst Du das?

Ich empfehle zuerst Gartenerde (am besten sehr lehmhaltig) zu verwenden, und darauf eine ca. 10cm Sandschicht. Da dann reinpflanzen.
Oder Du mischst 50-50% Lehm-Gartenerde mit Sand.
Kies oder ähnliches würde ich als Abdeckung nicht nehmen, da sich dort eh bald Schmotter anlagert und du dann davon nichtmehr viel hast!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

...und über unsere Forensuche findest Du auch viele nützliche Beiträge dazu.

Aktuel gibts auch den Thread Teichsubstrat, evtl interessant für dich?


----------



## korahund (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

Hallo Daniel, erst mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Der Schweizer Flusskies sind große Kieselsteine von ca 20 -30 cm Durchmesser. Die habe ich benutzt um Formen im Wasser zu machen die die Pflanzen festhalten. Ich habe noch überhaupt keine Erde in den einzelnen Kammern. Die alten Pflanzen sind noch in den Körben. Ich habe schon im Baumarkt fertige Teicherde gekauft aber die schwemmt bei jeder Bewegung auf und landet nach kurzer Zeit im Filter.
Wenn man Lehm u. Sand mischen kann ist das sicher optimal, nur wo bekommt man diesen Lehmboden.

Gruß
korahund


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

OK, jetzt verstehe ich das.

Also laut Aussage einiger Pflanzenfreunde hier im Forum soll die Teicherde garnicht so verkehrt sein.

Ich würde diese entweder mit untermischen (in die Lehm-Sand Mischung) oder gezielt um die Wurzelballen verteilen und danach mit Lehm-Sand das Loch schließen.

Gibts eigentlich auch Bilder von Deinem Teich hier im Forum? 

Edit: Zur Not tuts auch normaler Gartenboden!
Ich würde wie gesagt die Teicherde unten ins Pflanzloch reingeben, dann schwemmt auch nixmehr auf, wenn Du über alles eine Schicht Sand packst!


----------



## mitch (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

hallo korahund  ,

vieleicht gibt es in deiner nähe eine baustelle wo ein keller ausgebaggert wird oder so, da könnte man den "lehmboden" finden







das braune zeugs ist lehmboden


----------



## korahund (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

Nein Daniel noch nicht, aber ich werde morgen mal paar Aufnahmen machen und sie zeigen.

Bis dann und Danke
Gruß korahund


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

Servus

Spielkastensand kannst auch nehmen ... hat auch einen Lehmanteil.

Würde aber das Wasser so weit absenken das du den Spielkastensand trocken im Teich ausbringen kannst. Dann Pflanzen pflanzen und wieder füllen, aber nicht mit dem Strahl direkt in den neuen Sand ... sonst gibt es eine Wassertrübung, gibts zwar so auch, aber die ist harmlos gegenüber ersterer.


----------



## korahund (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*



mitch schrieb:


> hallo korahund  ,
> 
> vieleicht gibt es in deiner nähe eine baustelle wo ein keller ausgebaggert wird oder so, da könnte man den "lehmboden" finden
> 
> ...



OK werde mich umschauen, Danke


----------



## korahund (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Spielkastensand kannst auch nehmen ... hat auch einen Lehmanteil.
> 
> Würde aber das Wasser so weit absenken das du den Spielkastensand trocken im Teich ausbringen kannst. Dann Pflanzen pflanzen und wieder füllen, aber nicht mit dem Strahl direkt in den neuen Sand ... sonst gibt es eine Wassertrübung, gibts zwar so auch, aber die ist harmlos gegenüber ersterer.



Werde am Wochenende zu Werke gehen. Melde mich wieder wenn alles geklappt hat

Viele Grüsse aus dem schönen Westerwald
korahund


----------



## CharlMa (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

hier in Berlin und nahem Umland gabs gar keinen Lehm.
Ich habe dann bei einem Baustoffhändler "Wegelith" bekommen = ein Lehm/Sand/Kiesgemisch.
Kannte ich bis dato auch noch nicht.....

Habe ja meinen Teich auch gerade erst fertig und nach Lesen von  unendlich vielen Beiträgen hier im Forum eher nährstoffarm gestaltet - eben mit Wegelith, Spielsand und speziellem Teichgranulat . darin habe ich meine Pflanzen eingesetzt.

LG Veronika


----------



## schorse2 (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

Hallo an alle,

habe die Beiträge hier gelesen und stelle mir die Frage
ob der Sand nicht der Pumpe schadet und folglich auch im Filter landet.
Sollte man da nicht mit einer Körnung über 10mm arbeiten?

Gruß Georg


----------



## mitch (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

hallo Georg ,

das substrat soll doch auf dem boden bleiben und nicht im teich herumgewirbelt werden.
wenn das bei dir so ist dann ist die pumpe wohl zu stark


----------



## korahund (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

Hallo Echinopsis, hier die versprochenen Teichbilder heute morgen aufgenommen. 
Nachdem ich die Skimmereinstellung geändert habe ist das Teichwasser wieder klar.

Gruß
korahund


----------



## mikemaus (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*



korahund schrieb:


> Hallo, Ich möchte die Pflanzkörbe aus meinem Teich nehmen da diese sehr unschön aussehen. Ich habe nun in der Flachwasserzone ( ca 30 cm Wassetiefe ) mit großem Schweizer Flusskies eine Pflanzzone geschaffen sodaß die Pflanzen nicht weg können.
> Was ist die ideale Erde ? Kann ich die selber mischen und wo bekomme ich das Material.
> 
> Freue mich über jeden guten Rat.
> ...



hallo korahund, 

ich bin zwar neu hier aber durch meinen eigenen ST-Bau habe ich so einige erfahrungen gesamelt.

ich würde dir von erde abraten, 

denn dadurch bringst du dir zuviel nährstoffe ins wasser und die algenplage ist vorprogramiert. belasse es bei deinem flußkies, da die pflanzen sich die nährstoffe, die sie zum leben brauchen, sich aus dem wasser holen.
ansonsten wenn du das möchtest, kannst du deine pflanzen auch in reinem lehm setzen.
:cu www.mike-gertz.de


----------



## korahund (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

Hast vieleicht recht, hole mir noch ein paar andere Expertenmeinungen

Gruß
korahund


----------



## mikemaus (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

ich will kein recht haben. es sind erfahrungswerte die ich im laufe der zeit gemacht habe.
falls du noch fragen haben solltest, dann melde dich einfach.


----------



## Plätscher (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*



mikemaus schrieb:


> ich will kein recht haben. es sind erfahrungswerte die ich im laufe der zeit gemacht habe.
> falls du noch fragen haben solltest, dann melde dich einfach.



Hallo Mikimaus,

laß uns nicht dumm sterben, stell doch mal deine Teich-Vita vor und erkläre uns warum Kies besser ist wie ein Lehm/Sandgemisch.


----------



## korahund (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

Hallo, ich Danke allen zusammen die sich an diesem Thema beteiligt haben. Da jedoch fasst jeder eine andere Meinung hat glaube ich meine Erfahrungen selber machen zu müssen.

Gruß korahund


----------



## mitch (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

hallo mike,

ich habe mir euren sehr schönen teich auf deiner hompage angeschaut 
habt ihr da im filtergraben sand/kies als substrat verwendet ? ist auf den bildern leider ned so gut zu erkennen.


----------



## mikemaus (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

hallo mitch 
wir haben für die pflanzen im FG nur reinen lehm benutzt und das auch nur ca. 5 cm stark.
nur so viel wie die pflanzen zu halt brauchen. den rest an nährstoffen holen sie sich über die wurzeln.
:cu mike


----------



## jrewing4 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

Hallo,
Bitte, Nie-Nie-Niemals Erde, gleich welcher Art, in den Teich bringen. Das ist purer Nährstoff für Algen Du wirst sie wachsen sehen.
Wasserpflanzen brauchen keine Erde, noch nicht einmal in einem frisch angelegten Teich. Wenn Du Kies oder Sand auf die Folie als Boden aufbringst, einfach die Pflanzen einbuddeln und ein paar größere Steine zur Befestigung auf den Wurzelbereich legen. Ansonsten den Sand in Pflanzkörbe. Oder wenn die Wurzeln groß genug sind, einfach ein paar Steine drauflegen. Dauerd dann nur etwas länger, bis die Pflanze festgewachsen ist.
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Eugen (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

Hallo Steffen,

so ein Plödsinn. 
Sag mir nur einen Grund,warum eine Wasserpflanze keine Erde braucht.
Ich beweise dir gern das Gegenteil.
Lies das mal durch und schau dir die Bilder an :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26414


----------



## jrewing4 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

Hallo Eugen,
gestern war ich beim Teichhändler meines Vertrauens und bekam mit, wie der Chef selbst zu einem Kunden sagte, das sie keine Teicherde mehr nehmen, das sie im Wasser fault und ausschwemmt.
Wasserpflanzennahrung ist im Wasser gelöster Nährstoff. Ob dieser Nährstoff sich in einem Boden von Teicherde oder Sand (dann vielleicht weniger) absetzt und von den Wurzeln aufgenommen wird, ist zweitrangig. Bei manchen Wasserpflanzen wachsen die Wurzeln sogar nach oben aus dem Boden raus, direkt ins Wasser.
Teicherde dient eigentlich nur dazu, die Pflanze an einem Ort festzuhalten.
Teicherde ist zwar nicht so wie normale Erde mit Nährstoffen gesättigt, aber genau solche Nährstoffe, die vor allem im Frühjahr die Algenblüte hervorbringen, sind Wasserpflanzennahrung.
Warum also noch mehr Nährstoffe in den Teich bringen?

Wir haben bei der Erstbepflanzung auch mit Teicherde gearbeitet. Bei der ersten radikalen Zurückschneidung haben wir soweit möglich, die ganzen verfaulten, stinkenden Erdklumpen rausgeschmissen. Und keine der Pflanzen hatte ein Problem.

Ich werde die nächsten Tage mal ein paar Bilder in mein Konto einstellen, dann kannst Du Dir, soweit man sie sieht, die Pflanzen ansehen. Dann klärt sich vielleicht auch das mit meiner Definition eines Naturteiches, Thema: Fadenalge im Teich ? Bilder.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=335256#post335256

Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Eugen (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

ok, ich seh das anders,aber hier nun groß ne Diskussion anzufangen ist 
Wenn Erde im Wasser fault und ausschwemmt (von wo nach wo eigentlich) ist was falsch gelaufen. Sumpf- und Flachwasserpflanzen holen sich ihre Nährstoffe mitnichten aus dem Wasser, es sei denn sie haben keine andere Möglichkeit. Und wenn ihre Wurzeln ins freie Wasser wachsen,dann haben sie entweder nicht genügend Substrat oder du hast sie einen viel zu kleinen Gefäß gepflanzt. 
Aber lassen wir das.


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

Ach Ihr Lieben, Ihr redet aber kräftig an einander vorbei.

Fakt ist: Erde ist nicht gleich Erde. Und sogar Teicherde ist nicht gleich Teicherde. Da gibt es Produkte, die sind für den Teich eher tödlich, weil sie Humus enthalten. Der gammelt natürlich fröhlich vor sich hin. Andere Produkte sind durchaus brauchbar. Wichtig ist: KEIN HUMUS, KEIN ZUSÄTZLICHER DÜNGER!

Wenn man aber zum Beispiel seine Seerose in Mutterboden - zum Beispiel unter der Rasensode "geerntet" - pflanzt, ist das völlig o.k.

Und das Eugen an seinen mit anderen Maßstäben mißt, als wir Zierteichbesitzer, die vielleicht sogar noch Fischchen haben, ist doch auch nicht neu.

Also habt Euch bitte wieder lieb, ja!


----------



## Allright (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

Mir ist es allerdings auch schon passiert, dass die Erde in den Töpfen anfängt zu schimmeln.
Ich bin auf ein anderes Substrat umgestiegen und habe seitdem keine Probleme mehr, außer dass ich öfter umtopfen muss weil die Wurzelbildung jetzt richtig abgeht


----------



## Limnos (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welche Teicherde*

Hi

Teicherde flächig ausgebracht, oder jede Art von Bodengrund führt meist dazu, dass die Pflanzen vom Rand sich immer mehr zur Teichmitte ausbreiten. Ich würde darauf verzichten. Statt der nicht sehr standfesten Pflanzgefäße würde ich Schalen nehmen, die aus halbierten Kanistern von 10 oder mehr Liter gemacht werden können. Wenn man sie schwarz mit Silolack anstreicht, fallen sie auf dunkler Folie gar nicht auf. Diese Schalen würde ich mit einem Sand Lehmgemisch füllen. Solche Kanister kann man jederzeit heben, wenn die Pflanzen reduziert werden sollen. Bei durchgehendem Bodengrund vermischen sich nicht nur im Laufe der Zeit die Pflanzen, sondern weniger robuste werden auch unterdrückt. Und dem Wurzelfilz ist nur mit "schwerem Geschütz" beizukommen, wobei man auch die Folie gefährdet.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

